# Day 6, 2ww?????????



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Just needed to let this out and have a moan  , I'm on day 6 and hope is starting to disappear keep feeling like AF  is starting and its driving me mad  I keep going to the toilet to check. It just feels like it is really dragging in  The cyclogest is so messy, and im really bloated and doing my DH head in as im very grumpy 

Well now thats over with and ive let it out im starting to feel a bit better.



Anybody feel the same?

Lots of  and 

Wendy


----------



## lally (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Wendy

I'm on day twelve of FET waiting and I felt the same as you until about day eight and then felt much better. This is my first FET and although it was medicated I didn't expect to feel so bloated and rough with it. (Although I have also overdosed on choc and biscuits as well!)

Sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts for a positive result.

Take care

Lally


----------



## bluemoon (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Wendy,

Just to say i know how you feel.....
I'm on day 5 and so fed up.
The cyclogest has given me thrush and I can't stop itching or going to the loo  

I even came back to work today because I was going mad at home (so it must be bad)  

Hope you feel better soon and get that result we all want.  

Love  

bluemoon

ps as I was writing this I saw a post from lally... so good luck to you too I'm thinking of you


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Guys  

I'm on day 5 also after et and feeling exactly the same only a bit weepy. 

good luck to all!

gap


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you for your replies, nice to hear other ones have felt the same.



Good luck for thursday Lally xx

  gap and bluemoon xx

Hope we all feel better soon and get that  



Wendy


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi.  I've had to wash my white knickers a lot as I only have 5 pairs and I am watching everything that happens in them!

Day 11 for me and I've had period cramps since the start.

I did last time too and no bleed except one small tiny tiny browny red spot which turned out to be implantation as I was pregnant.

This week is going too slow for me too and I'm really grumpy.

x


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

All.

Couldn't wait.  Clinic said if tested 3 days before a negative could be incorrect but a positive would be pregnancy!

DH home and tested half hour ago and BFP!!!!!!!!

Sooooooooo happy.

Will test again on 14th day ie. 6th May just to be sure.

Praying for everyone else.


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

im really pleased for u flumpette, u must be so relieved


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

flumpette!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi WendyF
Im day 6 on 2ww and have been here twice before, never can remember how i felt through those tho.  Ive woke up this morning to AF pains and some twinges down below.  Trying not to be negative about it but we cant help it can we, every pain and ache is so elaborately felt at the moment.

Are you feeling better today?

Will post later 

Take care and lots of babydust to everyone waiting
Love Tay xx


----------



## wendyf (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Tay

Woke up 2day still with AF   cramps   . Its my birthday 2day aswell and i just cant be bothered.

Its my third time doing 2ww and I can never remember either.

Its so hard not to be negative as im sure u know.



We just have to hang in there and hope it comes good  

Wendy


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Happy birthday Wendy!!

I know it's hard to think of anything else, but if it's a bfp soon it will be the best birthday ever!!!!  


   for everyone  


love gap x


----------

